# Youth Season 4/21/12



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

My daughter and I went out today in the rain, good thing my buddy let me borrow his blind or we wouldn't of gone. Got in the blind at 545 had our decoys set up below us in a mowed field and it rained steady all morning, didn't hear a bird but I kept calling every 15 minutes or so, at 800 I see a gobbler above us coming right at us and he stops, I didn't know if he saw the blind or decoys but he turns left walks 15 yards and stands there at 60 yards and then walks off into a pine thicket, She says he is gone, I said have patients we cant see him but he isn't far away, in about 5 minutes I see the top of his head down below us just standing and looking at the decoys and I keep clucking and purring and he starts taking a few steps at a time circling below the decoys, he stops at 35 yards with his head run all the way up and I said go ahead and shoot, she pulls the trigger and he goes over with a cart wheel and is flopping around quite a bit and I said shoot again and she did. She ended up with a 20 lb 2 year old and was all smiles, after all the congratulating I told her you shot it you carry it out, over her shoulder it went and we headed for the truck.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

That's a straight awesome story. congrats to you and your daughter on the rainy day Tom. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

congrats!!! thats GREAT!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome!! What size shotgun did she use?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

She shoots my super black eagle 12 ga, with 2 3/4" 1 1/2 oz win high velocity #5. at 5'4'' and 105 lb she shoots it pretty well.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Congrats to you and daughter!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats to you guys!


----------

